# I Love a Good Warranty!



## rake60 (Nov 3, 2012)

7 years ago I ordered this Epiphone Les Paul Classic guitar with a translucent blue finish over quilted maple.







I waited a long time for it because the Trans Blue was out of stock at the time.

Last month I opened the case and was SICKENED to see this:






Long cracks that run from the nut down the neck of the guitar on both sides.

After a few emails to Gibson, who owns Epiphone, they gave me a RMA number to send the guitar back to them for evaluation.
All of their products are covered by a Limited Lifetime Warranty, but my hopes were not high.

A few days later they agreed that it was a defect in material and offered to replace the instrument.
However, the Les Paul Classic quilt top is no longer available.

Today I received this: 






It's a brand new Epiphone Les Paul Standard Plus Top Pro with a flame maple top and still the Trans Blue.

I'm happy with that!!!!!

You gotta love it when a company's warranty is as good as the words on the paper!

Kudos to _*Musicians Friend*_ as well.
I needed a copy of my original sales slip from 7 years ago to return the guitar to Gibson. 
Musicians Friend's record keeping was much better than my own.
They were able to find me a copy of the receipt proving when I had bought it from them. 

Rick


----------



## Antman (Nov 3, 2012)

In the sixties my friend swopped his lekker Strat for a clapped out old Les Paul.  I thought it a dumb move


----------



## lampy (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice to see Gibson stands behind their product. Sweet Guitar to bad the quilt top was no longer available.


----------



## rake60 (Nov 5, 2012)

Antman said:


> In the sixties my friend swopped his lekker Strat for a clapped out old Les Paul.  I thought it a dumb move



I'd trade a pretty Strat for a banged up Les Paul any day!
Not only because I've been playing Les Paul's for more than 30 years.

_*(Me in 1979 with HAIR! )*_





I have owned Strats but the choice is in the sound.
The Strats produce tinny, screaming metal sounding tones.

The Les Paul will scream just as well if you play it on the bridge pick up with 
the tone control maxed out but can't throttle a Strat back to get the 
rich throaty tones that are normal for a Les Paul.

Rick


----------



## Admin (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm surprised they didn't send out a new neck. 

Glad you got your new guitar, that's great!


----------



## Piecat (Nov 7, 2012)

Antman said:


> In the sixties my friend swopped his lekker Strat for a clapped out old Les Paul.  I thought it a dumb move



What is a "lekker  Strat"?

Pierre


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 7, 2012)

> What is a "lekker Strat"?



Lekker  African slang meaning desirable usually toward food as in tasty or savory.
strat a slang or shortened lingo  for a Fender Stratocaster another classic and collectible electric guitar. 
Tin


----------

